# Hamilton Products



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do any of you northern and western guys use Hamilton mud? What do you think of it?


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

I like Hamilton... my choice is Hamilton or Synco and I prefer Hamilton...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Preacher! I'm trying to buy from them. Not really having much luck, though. They are in a supply house an hour and a half from me, but would like them to deliver direct. I just needed to hear from you that you liked the mud or didn't. So again, thank you.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not fond of Hamilton mud products or should I say my drill isn't. That stuff comes out of the box rock hard and really puts my drill to the test and takes way more water to mix. It also comes in boxes that are smaller than the Synko boxes. I prefer Synko classic finish in the red box.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

For mixing it is a little harder but I prefer Hamilton on my walls...


----------



## Dougmt (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm a Hamilton fan also... The topping compound is nice and creamy


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Where do you buy their stuff?


----------



## Dougmt (Nov 12, 2005)

I get it at Northwest Drywall here in NW Montana


----------



## TracyMC (Oct 15, 2008)

*Hamiltom Mud*

We have been using it for 3-4 years, my guys love it, it took them a little while to get used to after using the Beadex products but now that they have its fine. The Blue dot and Green Dot lightweights are what we use, readily available here @ BSI or GTS


----------



## mudsley (Oct 26, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Do any of you northern and western guys use Hamilton mud? What do you think of it?


Do they still make Hamilton products? We have what used to be the Hamilton plant here in Orange,Ca. They've since switched over to West-Pac materials.

Same company?

I swear by the Medium Weight Red Dot (white box with red print), it's 1/3 lighter than the all purpose/topping and it mixes really easy. Smoothest finish mud out there:thumbsup:

Mudsley


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

we are going to switch to halmiton products up here too...synko is just getting out of had for costs...i pay 17.99 a box and thats with the price increasing being held for the past year...my supplyer told me that its going up at the end on nov...to 20.86 a box....thats for yellow blue and green....that sucks...


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> we are going to switch to halmiton products up here too...synko is just getting out of had for costs...i pay 17.99 a box and thats with the price increasing being held for the past year...my supplyer told me that its going up at the end on nov...to 20.86 a box....thats for yellow blue and green....that sucks...


 
ouch where paying around $15 here....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Do any of you northern and western guys use Hamilton mud? What do you think of it?


 
We don't see much of the Hamilton line here. Mostly USG and Murco. Every once and awhile I get my hands on Hamilton's hot mud and I love that stuff. The smoothest I have ever used!


----------

